# Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole



## Platten-Jäger (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute,
 ich hab mal versucht alles durchzuforsten im Forum|uhoh:.Finde aber keine zeitnahen posts zum Thema Hvide Sande im Winter.Die Molen sind lange fertig ,von daher die Frage ob sich die Plattenjagd wieder lohnt#c. Dorsch (?), Makrele und Wolfsbarsch wird man  Sylvester sicher nicht an den Haken zaubern können. Die Planung läuft und  über n paar gute Infos wo und was wir da fischen können  freuen wir uns .    
 n dickes Petri wünscht 
 der Plattenjäger#h


----------



## anschmu (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*



Platten-Jäger schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich hab mal versucht alles durchzuforsten im Forum|uhoh:.Finde aber keine zeitnahen posts zum Thema Hvide Sande im Winter.Die Molen sind lange fertig ,von daher die Frage ob sich die Plattenjagd wieder lohnt#c. Dorsch (?), Makrele und Wolfsbarsch wird man  Sylvester sicher nicht an den Haken zaubern können. Die Planung läuft und  über n paar gute Infos wo und was wir da fischen können  freuen wir uns .
> n dickes Petri wünscht
> der Plattenjäger#h



Moin . Guckst du : Anglerlatein - HvideSande 2015/2016


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin . Guckst du :* Anglerlatein* - HvideSande 2015/2016


 

 Hvide Sande liegt ja auch nicht in Dänemark.|supergri


----------



## Platten-Jäger (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*

...wirklich heldenhaft ....oder dämlich (?) könnt ihr euch aussuchen


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*



Platten-Jäger schrieb:


> ...wirklich heldenhaft ....oder dämlich (?) könnt ihr euch aussuchen



Leider "normal" hier musst Du durch !
Tipps hier zu bekommen ist wie ein 6er im Lotto #h
ich kann Dir leider keine Tipps geben weil ich andere Zielfische hab aber zum Rest schreib ich mal -Fahr Nach HS und geh angeln Hering und so geht doch erst los jetzt und irgend was geht immer 

gruß Michi


----------



## rippi (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*



Zandermichi schrieb:


> Leider "normal" hier musst Du durch !
> Tipps hier zu bekommen ist wie ein 6er im Lotto #h
> ich kann Dir leider keine Tipps geben weil ich andere Zielfische hab aber zum Rest schreib ich mal -Fahr Nach HS und geh angeln Hering und so geht doch erst los jetzt und irgend was geht immer
> 
> gruß Michi



Naja dann sorge ich mal für den 6er.
 Du kannst Plattfische fangen und auch, zum Großteil, untermaßige Dorsche. Wittlinge und Franzosendorschd (wenn welche da sind) wirst du ebenfalls fangen können.


----------



## Platten-Jäger (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*

Vielen Dank euch für die echten Antworten . Dieses unterentwickelte Störungsbedürfnis ist echt das Krebsgeschwür jedes Forums.
 Also  ... Versuchen werden wir sicherlich alles, nur müssen wir das Geschirr schlank halten...die Frauen brauchen auch noch Platz . Von daher wäre gut zu wissen was geht. 
 dickes Petri 
 LG  vom Plattenjäger


----------



## exstralsunder (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*

nächster sechser: ruf doch einfach bei Kott Fritid an.
Das ist DER Angelladen an der Schleuse.
Michael rennt dort im Laden rum. Und da er ursprünglich aus der Nähe von Leipzig stammt, kann er auch ganz gut deutsch |bla:
Er ist eigentlich immer gut drauf und erzählt dir mit Sicherheit was gerade geht und was nicht.
Nummer: 
0045 9731 2341


----------



## anschmu (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*



Platten-Jäger schrieb:


> ...wirklich heldenhaft ....oder dämlich (?) könnt ihr euch aussuchen



Wieder einer der nicht gucken kann #d oder zu faul zum lesen ist !#q


----------



## SFVNOR (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*



anschmu schrieb:


> Wieder einer der nicht gucken kann #d oder zu faul zum lesen ist !#q



Dann versorge uns doch aus Deinem exorbitanten Wissen und grenzenloser Güte mit vernünftigen Antworten auf Fragen anstatt unfreundlich zu werden.
Ich kann auch nicht gucken und bin zu faul zum Lesen #h

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## anschmu (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Dann versorge uns doch aus Deinem exorbitanten Wissen und grenzenloser Güte mit vernünftigen Antworten auf Fragen anstatt unfreundlich zu werden.
> Ich kann auch nicht gucken und bin zu faul zum Lesen #h
> 
> Gruß, Stefan



Unfreundlich ist ein hartes Wort und ich möchte die Mole für mich behalten #:. Wer nicht lesen kann und will , muß sich eben vor Ort informieren :q


----------



## Platten-Jäger (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*

Danke ! Vorallem Exstralsunder 
 Das ist *der* Tip . 
 Vorort im Angelladen sitzt natürlich die Ahnung pur .
 Dickes Petri nochmal 
 @ Anschmu:  wenn du die Mole für dich behalten willst, dann halt dich doch einfach `raus .Kann doch nicht sooo schwer sein


----------



## astacus (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*

Ahoi,

auch für mich ist es von Interesse was momentan vom Ufer geht. Der Tipp mit dem Angelladen ist gut aber für die Vorbereitung ist es doch wichtig worauf ich mich einstellen kann. Wenn ich erstmal da bin und dann die Infos bekommen, ok. Besser wären aber Tipps hier.

Bestens
Astacus.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*

macht mit dem "Langen" bei Kott etwas vorsichtig, der schickt einen auch bei ner zarten 8 auf die Buhne, wahrscheinlich war er den ganzen Tag nicht rausgekommen:m


----------



## anschmu (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*



angler1996 schrieb:


> macht mit dem "Langen" bei Kott etwas vorsichtig, der schickt einen auch bei ner zarten 8 auf die Buhne, wahrscheinlich war er den ganzen Tag nicht rausgekommen:m


;+Der wird sich bedanken wenn jeder Heini anruft und will wissen wie er angeln kann in HS |krach:


----------



## steen (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*

Moin Plattenjäger,

Im Winter fängst du in HS gut Flundern in den Hafenbecken, da sind viele zugängliche Plätze und du brauchst nicht das "richtige" Brandungsgerät wie auf den Aussenmolen oder am Strand, kannst also Platz sparen. Gute Tipps kriegst du bei Kott immer, schliesslich leben die von den Anglern und wer ordentlich fängt kommt in der Regel wieder. In der Rute&Rolle war mal ein ausführlicher Report über Hvide Sande mit einer detaillierten Beschreibung des Hafengebietes incl. Fangplätze/zeiten für die div. Fischarten, glaube das war vorigen Sommer, ich guck mal wo das Teil rumkullert und schick dir dann ne PN mit Anhang. Vielleicht brauchst du dann nicht auf die "Privatmole":r;+.

Mfg Jörg


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*

@ Plattenjäger, Steen ,#h

 ich sehe schon an euren Wohnorten, ihr seit weit weg vom Rheinland.
 Da lacht man an Karneval über ganz andere Sachen als eine "Privatmole".

 Tut es doch auch mal.:m


----------



## steen (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*

Moin Jürgen,
bei uns wird auch gelacht und das nicht zu knapp#h, aber derartig unkonstruktive Beiträge gehen mir auf den Senkel da lasse ich mich auch mal zu soner blöden Bemerkung hinreissen.
Sorry, machs nie wieder.
Mfg Jörg


----------



## anschmu (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*



steen schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen,
> bei uns wird auch gelacht und das nicht zu knapp#h, aber derartig unkonstruktive Beiträge gehen mir auf den Senkel da lasse ich mich auch mal zu soner blöden Bemerkung hinreissen.
> Sorry, machs nie wieder.
> Mfg Jörg


:m Lachen ist gesund und ne Privatmole auch . Denk immer dran im Hafengebiet ist Gebührenplicht !#6


----------



## rippi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*



anschmu schrieb:


> :m Lachen ist gesund und ne Privatmole auch . Denk immer dran im Hafengebiet ist Gebührenplicht !#6



Aber doch nur bis zu den jeweiligen Hafeneinfahrten in den Sydhavn bzw. Nordhavn.


----------



## exstralsunder (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*



steen schrieb:


> Gute Tipps kriegst du bei Kott immer, schliesslich leben die von den Anglern und wer ordentlich fängt kommt in der Regel wieder.



Sehe ich auch so. So lange man nicht in der Heringszeit anruft, hat Michael immer für einen Zeit.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*

Ich hatte paar tipps wegen barsch e dort i der ecke aber schreib ich nicht online 
Meld dich ma bei mir Michi


----------



## anschmu (2. März 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*



rippi schrieb:


> Aber doch nur bis zu den jeweiligen Hafeneinfahrten in den Sydhavn bzw. Nordhavn.



Richtig , aber der Rset muß dann gelaufen werden , ob man das schafft #c


----------



## steen (2. März 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*

Moin ihr,

also mich persönlich würden die 12,50 für eine Wochenkarte dann eher nicht abschrecken, wenn ich dort paar Tage bin, die machen den Kohl am Ende nicht fett und ich kann dort angeln wo ich mag:m. Oder gibts da jetzt noch zusätzliche Beschränkungen, ich war 2014 das letzte Mal vor Ort.

Mfg Jörg


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (2. März 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*

Die einzige Beschränkung die es da noch gibt ist in den Köpfen von denen die sich wegen den paar 'Mücken' ins Hemd machen und jammern das alles so teuer ist |bigeyes


----------



## anschmu (3. März 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Die einzige Beschränkung die es da noch gibt ist in den Köpfen von denen die sich wegen den paar 'Mücken' ins Hemd machen und jammern das alles so teuer ist |bigeyes



Ich weiß ja nicht was in Dk so viel teurer ist für den Urlaubsbedarf ! Da sind die deutschen Küstenregionen doch schon viel teurer und wem es zu teuer ist bleibt halt bei Pauschalangeboten in den Bettenlagern rund um Malle !


----------



## Danmark2k (5. März 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*

Hallo Mädels #h

Es muss lediglich während  der Saison extra gezahlt werden :vik:

.....in dem fall:   15.3- 31.10

danach interessiert es auf deutsch gesagt kein arsch wer da angelt!

Den Leipziger meister im Angelladen würde ich ums verrecken nicht nach tips fragen! #t 
Es ist doch über all das selbe .....ja selbst die Angelläden wollen umsatz machen!

Generell würde ich eh jedem von dem Kotz Fritze Laden am Kreisel abraten, da ist der Laden gegen über der Räucherei zumindest von der Qualität des Zubehörs um einiges besser.
Zugegeben die leute da Sprechen nicht fliesend deutsch |bigeyes (wer hätte das in dk erwartet) aber dafür haben sie immer einen guten Tip parat.....(sicher auch die wollen verkaufen).

Gut jetzt im Winter ist nicht viel los in den Läden aber wenns Brummt kein Verkäufer fragen der hat gleich die Dollar zeichen in den Augen .
Lieber in einen Laden gehen sich etwas umschauen, gucken was die anderen kaufen...evtl. drauf ansprechen....das geht immer.

Und zum fang im Winter wenn man das Winter nennen kann....Plattfisch!
Eine Rute reicht. Ein bisschen buntes gebimmel am Vorfach und gut ist.
Als Köder würde ich nen kleinen mix Köder aus Heringsfetzen und Wattwurm nehmen.


Adios embrios :vik: |wavey: #h ;


----------



## LAC (23. März 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*

Betreffend der fischarten und ihre guten fangzeiten:

Es iist ganz einfach, man fährt nach hvide sande holt sich im büro der turisteninformation oder im angelladen bei kott - direkt am eingang, links im ständer - ein kleines kostenloses angel-informationsheft über hvide sande. 
Dort sind alle angelbaren fischarten in hvide sande und umgebung aufgelistet bzw. wann sie dort vorkommen und die beste angelzeit ist. Auch die hot spots sind dort sichtbar, d.h. die jeweilige fischart ist in klein abgebildet. Erkennbar ist z.b. dass man in hvide sande den dorsch und den hering fangen kann und in bjerregaard u.a. den wolfsbarsch.
Ich betrachte dieses DIN A 5 heftchen als eine gute information für den angler, auch wenn die abgebildete fischform - der hot spot, den man gut erkennen kann - zum teil mehr als 1 km lang ist. Der gesamte holmslandklitt (rund 40 km) ist dort förmlich auf DIN A 5 erfasst. 
Die hot spots der einzelnen fischarten sind nur grob angegeben - sie stimmen, da ich schon mal die fischart dort gefangen habe. 
Sollte der erfolg ausbleiben, empfehle ich eine woche seinen urlaub zu verlängern bzw. wenn man nicht mit leeren händen nach hause kommen möchte, einen besuch in einen der drei fischäden in hvide sande abstatten - dort liegen sie förmlich konzentriert und da ja auch wie immer - der preis eine wichtige rolle spielt und angeschnitten wurde - am preiswertesten.
Das gute ist, man holt sich im winter keinen schnupfen und kalte finger für´n plattfischle oder ein dorschle. Nicht dass ihr laubt ich bin ein schwabe, weil ich die endungen verniedliche - ich mache es nur, da ich meine, dass die fische alle so klein sind in hvide sande. 
Da fällt mir ein fachgespräch zwischen zwei angler ein, welches ich gehört habe. Da ging es um die erkennung einer fischart. Ein angler hatte einen dorsch an der schleuse gefangen, der eine länge von ca. 10 cm hatte. Sie waren sich nicht einig über die fischart. Der berachter sagte: das ist ein dorsch - der angler war anderer meinug und sagte: du spinnst, die sind doch viel grösser, es muss eine andere art sein. 

War in der sommerzeit, da sind die dorsche etwas kleiner in hvide sande. Zu erwähnen sei auch, dass etwas weiter südlicher das watt beginnt, für einige fischarten ist es förmlich die kinderstuben, problem ist, die fische holen sich dort oft einen sonnenbrad und verenden dann.

Gute informationen bekommt man auch im thread Hvide sande unter anglerlatein, da nimmt man kein blatt vorm munde und es wird reichlich über die fischarten in hvide sande gepostet, auch im winter ist da was los. Ich kenne einige angler, die waren schon mehrmals in hvide sande - zu jeder jahreszeit - jungs die wirklich ahnung haben nicht nur von der angelei sondern auch, wo man am günstigsten einkaufen kann. Ein blick lohnt sich also.


----------



## blue1887 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*



rippi schrieb:


> Aber doch nur bis zu den jeweiligen Hafeneinfahrten in den Sydhavn bzw. Nordhavn.



moin,ab dieses Jahr zählt der gesamte Hafenbereich ,einschliesslich den Aussenmolen dazu...


----------



## blue1887 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande Im Winter /Mole*

http://de.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk/bezahlungszonen


----------

